# Treat kills dog



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I know most everyone here knows about treats made in China, but here's a reminder.

http://www.saugertiesx.com/2012/02/16/saugerties-couple-suspect-treat-killed-dog/


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That is so sad, scary, and maddening. I just saw an ad on TV last night for those, too.
I made some homemade treats for Lizzie and she LOVED them. Unfortunately, there were WAY too many and they got moldy. Next time I will freeze most of them.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I just received a lovely gourmet dog biscuit treat gift for my dogs, I graciously thanked the sweet person who presented me with the gift and as soon as I could, I threw them out. It is just not worth the risk. It is too easy to cook chicken and freeze it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm surprised word isn't out to everyone and people are still finding out these are dangerous in the worst way possible..that and they are still being sold on the shelves  I just was these at Target the other day!!

SO tragically unnecessary and sad 

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That was terrifying reading. The last statement about 90% of the products being safe is astounding to me. That's like playing Russian roulette with our beloved animals. We should make sure we warn everyone we know.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Word of mouth is the best. When in the pets stores or even grocery store I see people looking at the Bully Sticks (an example) I speak up and nicely mention to check WHERE they are made. I always see China and Paraguay. Never purchase those. Once I picked one up and it did state made in USA then after putting on my glasses lol I noticed in small letters USA/Paraguay :frusty:

I notice people also want to purchase the cheapest price/bigger bag or box) item but our Havbabies or any breed for that matter is a family member ..They are priceless! When in doubt about where something is truly made don't purchase. Never take the chance.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

ivyagogo said:


> I know most everyone here knows about treats made in China, but here's a reminder.
> 
> http://www.saugertiesx.com/2012/02/16/saugerties-couple-suspect-treat-killed-dog/


Aha; so in my other post, in your "horrible diarrhea" thread, I didn't need to mention the chicken jerky!

Rooting for you and Jinx!

Thu, 1 Mar 2012 10:04:06 (PST)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

whitzend said:


> Word of mouth is the best. When in the pets stores or even grocery store I see people looking at the Bully Sticks (an example) I speak up and nicely mention to check WHERE they are made. I always see China and Paraguay. Never purchase those. Once I picked one up and it did state made in USA then after putting on my glasses lol I noticed in small letters USA/Paraguay :frusty:
> 
> I notice people also want to purchase the cheapest price/bigger bag or box) item but our Havbabies or any breed for that matter is a family member ..They are priceless! When in doubt about where something is truly made don't purchase. Never take the chance.


The bully sticks I have say they're made in Brazil. Is anybody aware of any problems with those? They're the only ones carried in my local pet stores.

Thu, 1 Mar 2012 10:26:57 (PST)


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

CarolWCamelo said:


> The bully sticks I have say they're made in Brazil. Is anybody aware of any problems with those? They're the only ones carried in my local pet stores.
> 
> Thu, 1 Mar 2012 10:26:57 (PST)


It's getting harder and harder finding safe treats and toys. I try and read front and back on packages for Bully Sticks. Only get those Oven Baked in USA. I have found one brand that stated on front made in USA but on the back (in tiny tiny letters) it stated USA/China. What did the company just package it here in USA but really made the stick in China :frusty: The one thing to look for is OVEN BAKED other wise it is sun baked exposed to flies and bacterias, those are usually made outside of the states. I'm wishing Cooper wasn't such a voracious chewer. I tried soup bones from grocery store and he hates them..fussy little furball lol


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Linda - thanks so much for the info!

Fri, 2 Mar 2012 07:55:40 (PST)


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I was at the Tractor Company store last night to pick up some Equine Fresh pine pellets to use in the litter box. I was looking at treats and saw that most were made in China. I purchased Wellness puppy liver treats (made in the USA). There was a brand (I don't recall the name) that was made in Canada. I didn't purchase them, but I suspect Canadian treats would be okay. Any thoughts?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I was at the Tractor Company store last night to pick up some Equine Fresh pine pellets to use in the litter box. I was looking at treats and saw that most were made in China. I purchased Wellness puppy liver treats (made in the USA). There was a brand (I don't recall the name) that was made in Canada. I didn't purchase them, but I suspect Canadian treats would be okay. Any thoughts?


I THINK I read somewhere that Canada has stricter food controls than the USA...but not sure about pet things...research, google..etc..


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Just got back from Petco and looked over their bully sticks and treats. Very very disappointed. All the bully sticks and other assorted chew things are from Paraguay uke: 

The eatable treats ( Bil-Jak Liver treats) I checked, there were a few from USA and Canada (not many) most are from China. I do have a small pet store closer to me and so far they have a small selection of Bully Sticks made in MD,USA. they are pricey but thinking of stocking up. I think eventually they also will only stock the Paraguay/China ones since they are cheaper.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They sell Colorado naturals at Petco near my house, made in the USA jerky. It's very crunchy and substantial. Other than that brand, everything else is from China. Their groomer sells kona's chips jerky, made in USA which they love. I found a recipe and I started making jerky for them. I thought I needed a dehydrator, but fillet some chicken breasts and bake at 200 for 2 hours and they're pretty much the same thing, but cheaper and safe.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> They sell Colorado naturals at Petco near my house, made in the USA jerky. It's very crunchy and substantial. Other than that brand, everything else is from China. Their groomer sells kona's chips jerky, made in USA which they love. I found a recipe and I started making jerky for them. I thought I needed a dehydrator, but fillet some chicken breasts and bake at 200 for 2 hours and they're pretty much the same thing, but cheaper and safe.


These chicken strips/pieces are soooooo easy to make I don't know why anyone would use anything else.You can slice them in strips, overcook them if you like, you can freeze them..so inexpensive and you know at least the only additatives are what the chicken ate..and the processing..so if you go Organic, it is about as good as you can do..


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> These chicken strips/pieces are soooooo easy to make I don't know why anyone would use anything else.You can slice them in strips, overcook them if you like, you can freeze them..so inexpensive and you know at least the only additatives are what the chicken ate..and the processing..so if you go Organic, it is about as good as you can do..


Yep, finally the lightbulb went off. It's a no brainer. Works for sweet potatoes too.


----------

